# OBT eating a goldfish



## Twysted (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 5, 2006)

ahahhaha

so the secret is out!  THAT is why obts are that color!

ehehhehe


----------



## Icey (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeeesh spider with fish breath, that's all we need ;P


----------



## Twysted (Apr 5, 2006)

cacoseraph:

I just looked at your "Giant Centipede handlling: Pics Thread" and all I have to say is wow... 

also.. if this CRAZY PICTURE is you then dude, you are nuckin futs... 

But that is by far one of the most interesting threads I have read. keep up the good work


----------



## Ronj (Apr 5, 2006)

That spiders not under water!  O, wait, different thread.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 5, 2006)

Great shot, Charles!  That looks to be a pretty good-sized golfdish.  Did you just toss it in there with the OBT and the wriggling got her attention?

Definitely something I'd like to try.  Perhaps with a guppy?  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Nate (Apr 5, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> That spiders not under water!  O, wait, different thread.


LoL!  

Nice way to provide T brain food.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 5, 2006)

Socrates said:
			
		

> Great shot, Charles!  That looks to be a pretty good-sized golfdish.  Did you just toss it in there with the OBT and the wriggling got her attention?
> 
> Definitely something I'd like to try.  Perhaps with a guppy?
> 
> ...


Are you worried the gold fish migt bite your T ? :?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2006)

ha very nice pic!!!! Goldfish, The snacks the smile back! =D


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 5, 2006)

Very cool pic!!


----------



## Marcelo (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Charles great colorfull picture!!!!

I like the orange color contrast


----------



## Socrates (Apr 6, 2006)

jbrd said:
			
		

> Are you worried the gold fish migt bite your T ? :?


Nah, but the fish might slap the spider silly with its tail fin.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 6, 2006)

it looks like the white thing in the middle of the pic is smoke   I tought it was that for couple of second


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> cacoseraph:
> 
> I just looked at your "Giant Centipede handlling: Pics Thread" and all I have to say is wow...
> 
> ...


heh, thanks

that is in fact me, in all my hairy glory.
there are vids of me with it on my face too


----------

